# Are you in the top 20 this year?



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

We named our pup Ella...so pretty close to Bella, but not quite. We actually didn't consider any of those 2012 names. We also considered Adele, Zola, and Jewel.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a Jack but he's 3.5 years old. He is a trendsetter apparently  And our Chloe is almost 3. So yes, but none named this year. Kira and Smooch didn't make the list


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup! We made the list!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am pretty sure once again that none of my boys' names will ever make that list!!!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Buddy...he was almost a Simba, though! Every once in a while now I'll joke that we should have named him Marley because my goodness the trouble he can cause.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, our Toby made the list and the popularity of his name is what led me to insist our puppy not be in the top 20. Hubby was intent on two very popular dog names, until Toby's ophthalmology appointment when there were 3 Toby's in the waiting area! We settled on Yogi- hope it remains a little less used!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I am pretty sure once again that none of my boys' names will ever make that list!!!


But what great names they are...some of my favorites.

Didn't see Woodrow / Woody on the list anywhere...

Pete


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope, although I LOVE the name Charlie and that was originally my first choice for our puppy's name...we have decided to go with Champ!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang it! We made the list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope, not on the list. Though I do love Daisy. 

The only name on that list of any dog we have ever had is Maggie.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadly..... Tuff will never make the top 20


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Jack at least....  He's going to be 5 on Sunday, so we beat out Michelle as far as that trend.  

1 out of 2. 

I don't understand why there aren't any little Bertram's on the list.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope. I purposely choose names that aren't popular...
I want to be to yell their names and only have my dogs pay attenetion.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope, Sage isn't on there. That was part of the reason we chose her name.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Nope  I have heard more and more people naming their Goldens or Labs, Rain though :uhoh: Thankfully most are spelled "Rayne" and there's only 3 of them  :bowl:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is on the list but I couldn't help it! It fit her so well. Other names I was considering were Sierra, Alaska (from a favorite book), and Miya. Molly seemed to fit best. 

I have never been in a situation where I called Molly and another dog was also Molly. But there was a time when I yelled "Molly, no!" when she was about to jump on this lady at the park and the woman asked, "...are you talking to me?!"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> But there was a time when I yelled "Molly, no!" when she was about to jump on this lady at the park and the woman asked, "...are you talking to me?!"


I bet that was embarrassing but still a little funny!


----------



## Chance & Ella's Sister (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't make the list. We chose Ella too. At first we were going with Bella but decided against since it's so popular.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nope. I don't think I've ever come across another Rocket. 
We did meet a Comet once.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Sadly..... Tuff will never make the top 20


That's because Tuff is well above the top twenty...Tuff is a one and only...a very, very, very special boy!

Pete


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Before we got Bella, my wife and kids got a dog name book, and made of list of names. We agreed that we all would need to be on board with the name. Some of the names on their list were awful. The only one acceptable to me was Bella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Maggie, but I didn't name her....does that count?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> But what great names they are...some of my favorites.
> 
> Didn't see Woodrow / Woody on the list anywhere...
> 
> Pete





FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's because Tuff is well above the top twenty...Tuff is a one and only...a very, very, very special boy!
> 
> Pete


 
Both your boys are very special, they each have GREAT names that suit them, they wear their names well.

My two didn't make the list either-I have a Remy and a Roxy.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Buddy and a Lucy.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, Toby is on the list, but I take comfort in the fact that his full name - Toblerone - is not.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Yep, Toby is on the list, but I take comfort in the fact that his full name - Toblerone - is not.


Swiss milk chocolate with almonds & honey? Toby must be a real sweetie.

Pete


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Nope neither Asia or Gromit on there big surprise I don't think there are any other Asia's on the forum either but we did meet a little white Maltese with her name awhile back.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a rescue cat named Max, but he was prenamed. My puppies are Bailee and Kymber, Bailee is pretty common at the dog park but Kymber is unique. We wanted names that went together for our sisters like Sugar and Spice but no one could agree. Looking back we missed the obvious connection, they were born the day before July 4th, so Liberty and Indy would have made good names. Oh well, if I ever get my beloved poms, they will be Violet and Olivia named for my grandmother. I wish I was rich and could have a house full of cats and dogs. I would love a Ragdoll kitten. I love cats equally as much as dogs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

You can have my cat if you want it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

My boyfriend is allergic, my kitty lives with my son so my boyfriend can breath. I have always had cats as an adult, I never had enough time or space to devote to a dog. These are truly my first puppies ever. I love them so much, even though they are playing with heir frozen poo. Lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have no one in the top 20, but are brainstorming new puppy names, so it is fun to see these. Of Copley, Tally, Tango, Finn, and Lush, probably only "Finn" is a popular name. 

Names considered for our puppies this spring: Cello, Chapin, and Raleigh

PoeticGold Limon Cello- Cello or PoeticGold's Bel Canto - "Cello"
PoeticGold's Rochambaud - Raleigh
PoeticGold Turn Around Bright Eyes- Chapin


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't gotten my puppy yet, but my final three names are all in this list lol.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Bailey is an old family name for us - it wasn't chosen lightly - that being said - we like people names for dogs. 
Although Puck was in the running for a name for our new pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the only Vinnie I know of on this forum.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, Neither of mine are on this list. Also the ones I have for future pups aren't on here either.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Ugh! Yes ~ our girl is Bella. It was our son's turn to name a dog, and that was what he picked. I tried to throw out more interesting names, but nope! Fine, Bella it is. Really got tired of people saying or asking if we named her after the vampire movie character. NO! lol! My son just liked that name.

Our next puppy WILL be named by me!  Well....we'll probably take a vote like we did this time (I was won out by my son and hubby). But I will make the final say this time!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Allie said:


> Bailey is an old family name for us - it wasn't chosen lightly - that being said - we like people names for dogs.
> Although Puck was in the running for a name for our new pup!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My best friend and her family named their Black Lab puppy Puck ~ so fitting! Her hubby and both their girls play hockey.....they live in Wi, on the MN border ~ need I say more?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I have the only Vinnie I know of on this forum.
> 
> 
> for now!!! that's been a top "next dog name" since before your little Vinnie was born! and my husband actually likes it, too!!
> ...


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Not on the list... We have Noah, Jinger, and Riley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We're not on the list this year, but those are some great puppy names!


----------

